# Problems patching linux_socket.c



## speedcraver (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello all, New to FreeBSD and its patching process.  Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong here?  I am attempting to patch for this vulnerability: http://www.freebsd.se/article.php?story=20111005084639274 (FreeBSD-SA-11:05.unix [REVISED])

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]

```
8.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Sep 27 18:07:27 UTC 2011     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Command I am attempting:
[cmd=]sudo patch </usr/src/unix-linux.patch[/cmd]

```
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|Index: sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c
|===================================================================
|--- sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c    (revision 225919)
|+++ sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c    (working copy)
--------------------------
File to patch: sys/compat/linux/linux_socket.c
No file found--skip this patch? [n]
```
Why is there no file found?  

I appreciate any and all help!  
Thanks, 
-Speed


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 31, 2011)

speedcraver said:
			
		

> Why is there no file found?


Patches generally have relative paths (starting somewhere in the filesystem tree), not absolute paths (starting in the root).

You'll probably want to `# cd /usr/src/` before issuing the patch command.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

It's even explained in the advisory.



> b) Apply the patch.
> 
> # cd /usr/src
> # patch < /path/to/patch


----------

